# Show Grooming?



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

After months of planning and anticipation, we have our first Havanese puppy. She is 4 months old now. We took her to a match last weekend and there was only one other Havanese - a 5 month old male. All I did was shampoo, condition and blow her dry. She has a lot of hair - especially after the blow-dry. The other puppy almost looked like a different breed. Very flat coat - no fluff at all. Should I have done more to my puppy's coat to make it lay down?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will post soon but I've seen them on the dog shows on TV and they always look very fluffy so I don't think you did anything wrong. Maybe the other puppy just had thinner hair. What is your baby's name? We need to see pictures, too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

often times Havs have very different coats, I know my Tillie is SUPER cottony and looks twice her size because of it! GOOD job on showing!! How did it go!!!?
and pictures pleaese!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I know nothing about showing but I did read that havs have may different kinds of coats, and any are acceptable for showing. I love the fluffy look!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Her name is Izzie Bella. I'll post pictures as soon as my grandson shows me how! Since she hasn't had too much training with all the snow we've had, she didn't do too well. She was very flashy when she moved but would not stack. We have lots of training to do before her first real show.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

No fluff is good! Can't wait to see pics sounds like she has an amazing coat


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That great that you go her started . I have one with lots of fluff and one that has thin silky hair.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

> Coat
> The coat is double, but without the harsh standoff guard hair and woolly undercoat usually associated with double coats. Rather, it is soft and light in texture throughout, though the outer coat carries slightly more weight. The long hair is abundant and, ideally, wavy. An ideal coat will not be so profuse nor overly long as to obscure the natural lines of the dog. Puppies may have a shorter coat. A single, flat coat or an excessively curly coat are equally contrary to type and should be faulted. Disqualifications: A coarse, wiry coat. An atypical short coat on an adult dog (atypical would be smooth, flat coat with, or without furnishings.)


That is the AKC standard about coat.

So use your best judgment - and enroll the help of your pup's breeder or mentor or another very knowledgeable, trustworthy Havanese breeder - and honestly assess her coat at this point. Does it feel soft and light? Abundant? Does it feel soft, or is it a little more cottony? Also remember that somewhere around 8 month of age, they lose the puppy coat and the adult coat comes in, so you will need to reassess around a year old.

Remember, what other dogs look like isn't necessarily the correct thing. Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't. You have to find those who are knowledgeable to help you learn, and then you've got to be honest and know your pup's strengths and weaknesses as a show dog.

Be very honest - honestly is key to improving the breed, which is what showing and breeding is all about. How correct or not correct she is as a show dog certainly doesn't affect how much you love her!!

Keep with the training and keep it fun! I have a 4.5 month old who is also learning show training and some days he is great and some days... not so much! But as long as he thinks it is fun, and I think it is fun, and we are doing right by the breed - we are winning.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

*Picture (maybe)*

I'm not sure if this picture copied or not. I'm not too computer savy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is such a cutie! You did such a good job with the picture we are now expecting more!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a little doll!!! We always want more pictures.


----------

